# How is everyone handling the heat?



## coolbreeze (Jun 29, 2021)

It has started out as a very hot summer.


----------



## TheShannan (Jul 1, 2021)

AC honestly!! I'm sure my electric bill will be a beast by the time summer is over


----------



## Tracyarts (Jul 19, 2021)

Staying indoors most of the time and running the air conditioning. Wearing light, loose, cotton and linen clothes. Staying well hydrated. It's actually not overly hot here, at least not yet. We get our hottest temperatures around August and September here.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jul 19, 2021)

A/C is a lifesaver!


----------



## Funtastic curves (Jul 19, 2021)

I’m enjoying the heat. I’m that one person that’s always cold. The A/C is evil it keeps me wrapped up.


----------



## Marshmallow Minotaur (Jul 20, 2021)

Not well, I don’t like it. I liked it when I was a runner and mountain biker. I loved exercising in the heat. It wasn’t really exercise it was what I liked doing. But I was 10-15 years younger. Now the heat really bothers me. Maybe it’s my weight, who knows?


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 20, 2021)

I don't handle the heat and humidity well at all. Glad for A/C


----------



## GordoNegro (Jul 20, 2021)

Thankful for A/C and to stay indoors as long as possible.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 20, 2021)

I keep a fan on my desk at work. I wont share how much I paid to have the a/c in my car fixed. I pay more for air conditioning than heat.
Does all this give you an idea of how I handle it?


----------



## penguin (Jul 20, 2021)

It’s winter down here, but it’s mostly a mild one


----------



## Lear (Jul 21, 2021)

By avoiding it.
Wearing as little as possible in front of a fan while running the AC at a reasonable level.
Though even if it wasn't hot I'd avoid outside cause pollen sucks and I live in a verdant hellscape


----------



## Rojodi (Jul 22, 2021)

Survived thanks to the a/c and the neighbor's pool!


----------



## Orchid (Jul 23, 2021)

Sitting next to the AirCooler no A/C here. Have to watch my fluids intake so just small glass of water.
My fridge/freezer died and the new one has no ice cubes maker no cold water dispenser so is just small water bottle in fridge. I also have a footbath near ( is empty now) but use it to soak feet/ankles in cool water with herbs or just plain water. And in freezer have small ice-pack for cooling wrists.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jul 23, 2021)

penguin said:


> It’s winter down here, but it’s mostly a mild one


Lucky you!


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Jul 24, 2021)

Drinking everything with a lot of ice!


----------



## Jerry Thomas (Jul 25, 2021)

Staying as immobile as possible.


----------



## FFAFarmher (Jul 26, 2021)

I get the privilege of working outside in the heat, makes a person grateful for AC on full blast and lots of H20

Usually would go to the local swimming hole but this drought has the river very low.


----------



## penguin (Jul 29, 2021)

AmyJo1976 said:


> Lucky you!



Give me a couple of months and I’ll be complaining about it!


----------



## op user (Jul 29, 2021)

Some water now and then, using the municipal pool literally across the street from my place and not really caring about.


----------



## Rojodi (Aug 1, 2021)

Been nice the last few days. I've not had to run into a pool to chill, not had to be naked to be able to function


----------



## NZ Mountain Man (Aug 1, 2021)

We are in winter here. Where there are forest fires at moment will have devastating rain in a few months.


----------



## op user (Aug 1, 2021)

We have a heat wave here around 40 degrees in what most people understand or 104 for our US readers. In the recent days father imposed a new SOP (Standard Operating Procedure) a hat when out in the sun.It helps a lot.


----------

